# wheres the best place to buy rawhides/capes



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

can try geryaks aaa animal exchange... check taxidermy net under services


----------



## killdoes (Jul 12, 2010)

East Coast Outdoors. They have everything from deer to zebras. 215-799-1900


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

not sure if AAA will have any raw stuff, East Coast might, check Taxidermy.Net classifieds


----------

